# Charter Gone Bad



## DonVittorio (Apr 1, 2008)

Trophy - Going out Friday morning was ridiculous, trolling was so bad you called the charter off early. No partial refund or "Hey, next time , I'll cut you a break" Your first mate suffered , no tip. Normally we tip good and are really disappointed in your overall attitude toward us, we were returning customers. $45 dollars a fish was a little much don't ya think. Once burned ... my fault. Won't be a second time.


----------



## greybearded1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Walt is famous for that trick, you werent the first and wont be the last, matter of fact you are number 9 that I know of


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm going with chartermax Monday. Will let yall know how it is with the perch.

What is his business name?


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

cmiller said:


> I'm going with chartermax Monday.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice for sure ,have fun


----------



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

Noa calling for 2 to 4 foot waves with winds out of the south. this should be reasonbly O.K my concern is how long is the mud line and if the fish are hanging around the area?? 




cmiller said:


> I'm going with chartermax Monday. Will let yall know how it is with the perch.
> 
> What is his business name?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

cmiller said:


> I'm going with chartermax Monday. Will let yall know how it is with the perch.


Great choice, John will get you fish!


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

If the fish are there John will put you on them


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

:F PM sent!


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

DonVittorio said:


> Trophy - Going out Friday morning was ridiculous, trolling was so bad you called the charter off early. No partial refund or "Hey, next time , I'll cut you a break" Your first mate suffered , no tip. Normally we tip good and are really disappointed in your overall attitude toward us, we were returning customers. $45 dollars a fish was a little much don't ya think. Once burned ... my fault. Won't be a second time.


I didnt think trophy ran with a first mate.are you talking about Trophy out of ashtabula?and if so,what were the circumstances before you bash a guy and his business?not taking sides,just curious about the details.if he called it,you shouldnt pay full price,if the clients call it off after departure thats a different story.I guess more details are needed.was your trip this past friday?what were the conditions?i would have thought not even fishable.please clarify.


----------



## DonVittorio (Apr 1, 2008)

Was talking about his tip,usually first mates, waves were around 6 ft, he called it , we suffered through. Not bashing just reporting a bad trip, you do me right I tell that also.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

are you talking about capt walt?how many hours did you get to fish?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

DonVittorio said:


> Was talking about his tip,usually first mates, waves were around 6 ft, he called it , we suffered through. Not bashing just reporting a bad trip, you do me right I tell that also.



I reread your orginal post several times, you're bashng the guy, IMO. I'm suprised your charter even went out in 6 footers.


----------



## lakeman1 (Jul 14, 2007)

I have fished with walt 2 times this guy is a piece of work I wouldn't recommend anyone to this guy we had a bad trip with him out west and had one scheduled out east he said he would give us some extra fishing time out east we were getting in to the fish but didn't have are limit he gave us 15 extra minutes


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Not sure where you guys fished friday ? But out west the perch fishing was Great ! 150 limit no problem ! And did hear of one drift & cast walleye trip that had limit of 42 ! Fish are still out west ! Just have to fish for them ! Now after this big blow ? Who knows ??


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

This is very dissapointing to read a post like this, especially when it is not true or accurate. The waves Friday morning to start were only at the 2-4 range which is very fishable, and there would have been no reason for him to call the trip off at that point. Charter captains do not call off trips in the am because waves may get to 6 feet in the afternoon. I know Captain Walt personally and he is almost always back with his limit of fish by 10 am. In my opinion he is the best Captain in the central basin. I have gone out with him now for the past ten years and he always does his best to make sure we are on the fish and I am very satisfied with every trip I have ever had with him. He has always gone above and beyond to make my trips memorable. It is very saddening that you would post a report like this bashing someones livelihood. Maybe if you were this dissapointed you should have told him yourself personally instead of posting this for all to see. 

P.S. Doesn't sound like too bad of a day anyway...you still got 15 walleye in 6 hours, and last time I checked walleye is $13.99 a pound at Giant Eagle and you got to spend time on a top notch boat with your friends. Doesn't get much better then that...


----------



## Gobyslayer (Aug 31, 2010)

walleyeseizure said:


> This is very dissapointing to read a post like this, especially when it is not true or accurate. The waves Friday morning to start were only at the 2-4 range which is very fishable, and there would have been no reason for him to call the trip off at that point. Charter captains do not call off trips in the am because waves may get to 6 feet in the afternoon. I know Captain Walt personally and he is almost always back with his limit of fish by 10 am. In my opinion he is the best Captain in the central basin. I have gone out with him now for the past ten years and he always does his best to make sure we are on the fish and I am very satisfied with every trip I have ever had with him. He has always gone above and beyond to make my trips memorable. It is very saddening that you would post a report like this bashing someones livelihood. Maybe if you were this dissapointed you should have told him yourself personally instead of posting this for all to see.
> 
> P.S. Doesn't sound like too bad of a day anyway...you still got 15 walleye in 6 hours, and last time I checked walleye is $13.99 a pound at Giant Eagle and you got to spend time on a top notch boat with your friends. Doesn't get much better then that...


 How do you know it is not true or accurate? He stated his opinion and you can state yours. You can also call up your pal and have him post here but don't say someone is a lying about an event which you did not even participate in.

I for one want to hear about any negative reviews. That is one of the purposes of this forum I would imagine.


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

FACT: Waves were 2-4 in the am i was out there. They were not 6 footers. They caught more than most.


----------



## DonVittorio (Apr 1, 2008)

NO MORE DRAMA, will stick to sunshine and rainbow reports from now on


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

It's important to hear the good and the bad. Experiences should be shared.

Sorry to hear that your experience was sour and as it sounds from many different people fisherman don't always have the best customer service etiquette

As for the best charter captain in the Central Basin, I bet there's a few guys on here that may have something to say about that


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

DonVittorio said:


> NO MORE DRAMA, will stick to sunshine and rainbow reports from now on


No, you are 100% correct in stating your accounts of what happened! This is why we have the freedom of speech. So please exercise it.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Limits by 10AM! I gotta start tailpiping the best charter captain in the central basin. That's 36 or 48 fish boated (so you know he hooking 50-60 because charter customers lose fish) in 2 hours!!! if you include some run time plus setting of rods...and he does this MOST of the time. 

Man I should just sell my boat and fish this this guy once a month sounds like fishing with him is a sure bet.

Me thinks someone is just telling stories and sticking up for his friend.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Um.. its not that far fetched K...Hasnt been uncommon past month for us to be done by 10-11am...I dont think we fished past noon for walleyes all of August getting 24-36 fish, but we start fishing early usually setting rods by 6am (2hrs of fishing at 10am? You're sleeping in!...lol)...Generally I leave the dock no later than 530am. I know for a fact Trophy departs early too..

Clients dont lose as many as you think...Somedays we drop 10...other days we get everyone to the net...all depends...You run 10-16 rods and start pulling 2 and 3 at a time...it dont take too long...

I worked in bula on boats for 3 years...Walt is probaly one of the better capts down there for numbers...Hes not afraid to run 20miles for fish...Hes full time, so hes gota bead on the fish every day and he fills his schedule...Hes one of the better fishing captains in the area...but his personality may fall a little short from what I have heard......However in the course of years and years of fishing, his good days overweigh his bad, which keeps people coming back every year...

Which is why some guys go out in 1-2s and other go out in 5-7s....Hes booked...Theres no tomorrow, theres only today...You either go, or you dont go with him that year...If he makes you mad then it doesnt bother him much, he gets paid, you go away and someone else will fill in that spot next year...Thats just how it is...

Not saying its the right way to run a charter business, but then again, hes trying to make a living at it...Heard plenty of stories about the fella, but it hasnt seemed to slow him down one bit...


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I take "Most of the time" to mean over 50%. Now I don't know Capt Walt personally, but, if the things I've been hearing and seeing of the DB Charters out of Geneva, as an example, are accurate (and I have no reason not to believe so, especially after seeing board after board, day after day, at the marina covered with fish), then 50% of the time with limits by 1000 are pretty close. Kevin, where did you get 60 fish in 2 hours from this discussion? These guys typically roll by 0500-0530 in the morning during the summer, and hookup-to-net percentages of Walleyes on plugs at 2.5-2.8 are a lot better than harnesses at 1.5 (with all the resultant trash to go along with). As to the weather on Friday, I again go with Walleyeseizure. The winds had been averaging about 11 kts gusting to 15 from the South from midnight into midmorning (as read on the Conny breakwall wind guage). That's 2-4 footers. I'd have been out there also with those winds. Lastly, if you're going to give DonV his say, grant Walleyeseizure his. Don has not yet disputed the 15 Walleye statement... not a bad catch for this weekend. I didn't see a single report yet of a single Walleye from anybody else.


Edit: I was typing as Carpetbagger posted his, but seems like we are on the same wavelength here.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

You wouldnt have seen a report on fishing from me...I cancelled all of my trips.

As much as it is great to get paid to go fishing, its not always what its cracked up to be. If you have a mentality where you dont care how many fish you catch or how much fun your clients have well, i guess you can go out in 6ft waves and feel ok at the end of the day just being able to pay your bills...Thats not really me....I have a full time job that allows me to get by without relying on fishing to pay the bills. Fishing allows me to have a nice boat, dock it, insure it, and write things off...Most of all I enjoy doing it. I get a lot of enjoyment fishing with people who dont get to do it often.

I want to make sure at the end of the day everyone is still on board, coolers are full and people have smiles on their faces. Best of all I like to provide an experience that causes people to WANT to come back and do it again and tell their friends. 90% of my business this season was from people who have come before or were reffered from people who came earlier in the season. Not only did they come 1 time, but some came as many as 3 times in 2010...

But then again...I havent been doing this as long...



Workdog said:


> I take "Most of the time" to mean over 50%. Now I don't know Capt Walt personally, but, if the things I've been hearing and seeing of the DB Charters out of Geneva, as an example, are accurate (and I have no reason not to believe so, especially after seeing board after board, day after day, at the marina covered with fish), then 50% of the time with limits by 1000 are pretty close. Kevin, where did you get 60 fish in 2 hours from this discussion? These guys typically roll by 0500-0530 in the morning during the summer, and hookup-to-net percentages of Walleyes on plugs at 2.5-2.8 are a lot better than harnesses at 1.5 (with all the resultant trash to go along with). As to the weather on Friday, I again go with Walleyeseizure. The winds had been averaging about 11 kts gusting to 15 from the South from midnight into midmorning (as read on the Conny breakwall wind guage). That's 2-4 footers. I'd have been out there also with those winds. Lastly, if you're going to give DonV his say, grant Walleyeseizure his. Don has not yet disputed the 15 Walleye statement... not a bad catch for this weekend. I didn't see a single report yet of a single Walleye from anybody else.
> 
> 
> Edit: I was typing as Carpetbagger posted his, but seems like we are on the same wavelength here.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'll retract my statement I didn't know charters were leaving the dock at 5:30-6:00...then it's very very possible. I thought most charters were leaving at 7, get to fish (15-20 miles) and lines in by 8 and like walleyeseizure BACK with a limit at 10...as you know takes time to get back in as well from that far out plus charter boats aren't exactly fast. 

I'm not saying it can't happen but for it to happen MOST of the time which I would consider more than 50% that would be half the time IMO, most of the time is 65%-75% of the time in my eyes. I know we are splitting hairs here but that's what OGF'ers do right 

As I think most guys can agree..when a friend jumps in to stick up for another friend, most of the time the truth is bent just slightly. 

On this comment- Clients dont lose as many as you think...Somedays we drop 10...other days we get everyone to the net...all depends...You run 10-16 rods and start pulling 2 and 3 at a time...it dont take too long...

Thanks...I fish with pro's and rookies alike...I know how landing % go...but thanks for your expert comments...once again. 

Sleeping in...please. I don't even get paid to fish and I put in more hours on Erie than 90% of Erie fisherman do...for fun on my own dime..because I love it. 

WD 
Kevin, where did you get 60 fish in 2 hours from this discussion? If he has 6 guys plus mate and captain limit (if they keep those as well) 48 in the box, it's not unreasonble to have 12 others hooked up that don't make it to the box. 

BTW- 
I talked to one of the guys at DB he said they did 42 fish in 4 hours of fishing back at NOON, that lead me to some of my calculations.

I don't listen to anyone when it comes to wave forcast, I was at Edgewater one afternoon a couple weeks ago, some guy came in from the breakwall and said it was 6-7 fters. I went out ripping the trough at 25 mph...nothing over a 4 in site with most at 2-3's out of the NE...people can't judge waves for the most part. and I'm in a small boat!!!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Guess its nice to have all the answers to your own questions....

Guess ill keep my expert advice away from the expert...

Youre post are nothing short of golden...a prophicy if you will...Turn around let me pat you on the back....

Once you post no one is entitled to have any opinion other than your own...If they differ...you instantly flame them...You like throwing jabs at me cause I dont like Daiwa reels...its really comical...




K gonefishin said:


> I'll retract my statement I didn't know charters were leaving the dock at 5:30-6:00...then it's very very possible. I thought most charters were leaving at 7, get to fish (15-20 miles) and lines in by 8 and like walleyeseizure BACK with a limit at 10...as you know takes time to get back in as well from that far out plus charter boats aren't exactly fast.
> 
> I'm not saying it can't happen but for it to happen MOST of the time which I would consider more than 50% that would be half the time IMO, most of the time is 65%-75% of the time in my eyes. I know we are splitting hairs here but that's what OGF'ers do right
> 
> ...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

My thoughts exactly about you. Diawa reels has nothing to do with it. Run what you want and I'll run what I want. 

Jabs...excuse me...your kettle is 5x blacker than my own pal. 

Expert! I know what I know and you know what you know but the difference between you and I is I'm always open to learning which I can learn from everyone. Based on what I've seen out of you and what I know of you..the patent office is closed in your eyes you got it all figured out. I know I don't.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Workdog and Carpetbagger are right on track. Limit's that eary are not uncommon. It help's too when the bite is it's best those first 3 hrs in the AM. 
Sorry to hear that you did not have a good trip DonV. IMO Walt is one of the best for catching fish though I can't speak for his personality or actions on each trip. Does suck to spend that kinda money and not be happy!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Whats funny is that when I POLITELY get on your case about you and your "opinions" I get 10 PMs from people thanking me for trying to make you be quiet...LOL...Coffee came outa my nose on the last 2...

The other ones read simply: 
"Hes one of the reasons i no longer post..."
"i see im not the only one whos had enough of our expert kgone"

Yes you're right...I walk right into posts and jump on people calling them liars, saying this talking about that, then need to retract all my statements 2 posts later because everything i said is nothing short of ignorant...Ive tried ignoring you...even trying to be civil, but you just jump all over everyone about anything...What reels they use, how many fish they catch, how big the waves are, how fast they limit out, who they charter with...Why I simply dont have the slightest idea??? I just dont get you man...Get medicated or something...

Just remember guys He has the right to remain silent, he just doesnt have the ability!! 

So keep on tossing them rocks in this glass house!! Theres a lot of people who get a kick outa it...

Flame On K Gone... 



K gonefishin said:


> My thoughts exactly about you. Diawa reels has nothing to do with it. Run what you want and I'll run what I want.
> 
> Jabs...excuse me...your kettle is 5x blacker than my own pal.
> 
> Expert! I know what I know and you know what you know but the difference between you and I is I'm always open to learning which I can learn from everyone. Based on what I've seen out of you and what I know of you..the patent office is closed in your eyes you got it all figured out. I know I don't.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Deju vu with George all over again.......


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> Deju vu with George all over again.......


Not exactly. We still haven't heard $.02 from bass dude from Parma and BD300 yet... they could be waiting out this "storm" still. 

Edit: Oops, forgot to sign out...
signed,
Eastside Trailer Trash Minion


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

CarpetBagger said:


> Guess its nice to have all the answers to your own questions....
> 
> Guess ill keep my expert advice away from the expert...
> 
> ...


Don't pretend like it doesn't bother you CB, when you know it does....What? Whenever someone calls you to the table, you get all defensive. You can never let it go and have to always have the last word. You are the know-it-all of all know-it-alls dude...how do I know this? You somehow wrap yourself all up in just about every debate thats ever been debated...First it was FishErie, you got mad and left and now PA is no longer good for you. Then created your own site, which about 10 of your cronies joined, that never really flew. Finally, now we find you here...the big bad "virgin" charter captain, slowly starting to establish his almighty knowitallness in the OGF  And No I won't mention your age this time buddy...We've had our spats and its all well and good and part of healthy debate, but c'mon..."Rome Wasn't Built In a Day". It takes time to get established and to get to the top son. Should I go any further? You've been chartering for less than a year; the way you talk, most would think you've been doing it for 25. I certainly don't think this thread should have ever got to this...it was probably your long drawn out explanation for how charter captains should be....The way I look at it is pretty darn simple...the guy has got some bad reviews, yes he might be able to catch fish and doesn't care about being a people person or who his clients are for that matter. Pretty much speaks volumes for those who are in search of a good quality captain to take them out for a day. I guess its all up to the people going out; whether they want to just go out and catch fish or have an enjoyable time while doing it. Seemed like a pretty straight forward start of a thread to me. Heres my quick and overall take on the initial issue at hand...I feel it is the OBLIGATION of each charter captain to be somewhat personable; after all they will be dealing with people and sometimes kids. However if he chooses to be a total butt and reaches a clientele that doesn't mind, maybe they were made for one another and can certainly have each other. BUT "The Best" captains have the traits that are welcoming, teaching along with effectiveness at catching fish and walleye just aren't that tough on Erie might I add. They are the ones who will ultimately gain the most business, respect and positive feedback among most people. The guy in question can be the best fisherman out there who has the BEST success, but would most likely be the last choice of most with the least respect deserved; and all we have to judge by are the people who have given them a try and report back to the general public at how it all went&#8230;..not a bash if you ask me, just reporting experiences.


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> Deju vu with George all over again.......


Was it George (Playin' Hooky) vs. KGone that lead to him getting kicked off?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

It's not even winter yet?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

MICK FISH said:


> Was it George (Playin' Hooky) vs. KGone that lead to him getting kicked off?


That was a big part of it.

For adults you guys sure are not setting a good example for the members that read Erie reports. Looks like you both should grow up, and just act like adults. SSDD is all it is. Expert??? I have never met the "Erie Expert" and I doubt anyone else has either. Each person has their own special thing they are good at, but you don't have to press it onto someone else. I know several guys that are really good on Erie and I just take a little from each when I want to hit Erie.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Bite your tounge Jess!1 don't even joke about that 6 letter word yet.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

wanderin_eyes said:


> Bite your tounge Jess!1 don't even joke about that 6 letter word yet.


I hear ya Steve, seems like cabin fever is etting in early this year.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

wow, even i have been called a know it all by some of the experts. (none of the previous posters) now i am just a useless poster.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

This thread has obviously run its course. Word of warning to everyone that if you have any beefs with each other the public forums are not the place for them.


----------

